# Nierlender's Carl "Grellig"



## Ken tao (Aug 1, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has any info on this dog, weither he's still around producing? Living? Progeney's? 

Thanks.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I believe Carl is in the Fresno, CA area. I saw a litter sired by Carl posting on fb last month and then contacted the owner. The new owner said that he's had him there for a while. I did asked if Carl was at stud and he said no. I do not know more. Here is the owner's contact info so you can contact him directly: 

Frank Bliatout <[email protected]>


----------



## Ken tao (Aug 1, 2010)

So, Carl is here in the States. Thanks, for the info. I noticed there are still pictures of Carl on Nierlender's malinois site and that Carl is an offspring of the famous A'tim, but other than that not much info on the dog himself. Are there other dog's off A'tim here in the states? 

Thanks.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Ken tao said:


> Are there other dog's off A'tim here in the states?


There are a number of A'Tim offspring here in the US, and even more grandkids. Are you looking for a dog for breeding, or just curious, or ??


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Ken tao said:


> So, Carl is here in the States. Thanks, for the info. I noticed there are still pictures of Carl on Nierlender's malinois site and that Carl is an offspring of the famous A'tim, but other than that not much info on the dog himself. Are there other dog's off A'tim here in the states?
> 
> Thanks.


 
He was in Canada just about a year ago give or take.....


----------



## Ken tao (Aug 1, 2010)

I appreciate all the info. I'm looking for a dog for myself to start on the right foot with, so to speak. So, just trying to do as much research as I can on dogs that have proven themselves in both their work and breeding. 

Thanks.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I owned Nierlenders Ebbo for about a year. I have a copy of the pedigree and I think he was a Carl son. When I finished training him he went to the Las Cruces NM Sheriffs department where he worked as a PSD for about 4 years before being retired due to the handler getting injured. Cool little dog.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> I owned Nierlenders Ebbo for about a year. I have a copy of the pedigree and I think he was a Carl son. When I finished training him he went to the Las Cruces NM Sheriffs department where he worked as a PSD for about 4 years before being retired due to the handler getting injured. Cool little dog.


 http://www.working-dog.eu/kinder-details/37756/Nierlenders-Carl


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Jody. I guess the old brain is still working.


----------



## Ken tao (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info on Ebbo. It's nice to hear from people with first hand experience with particular dogs. I guess that's the mark of a great stud, one that continues to improve upon himself through his progeny. Thanks for the link to Carl's progeny... Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Ebbo at about 10-11 months old.










Ebbo at a year or so. Decoy: Mike Schoonbrood


----------



## Ken tao (Aug 1, 2010)

Great looking dog. Must have been quite the worker.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thanks. I really liked him. I had to polish up my reflexes. It was beginning to hurt after awhile. Had all GSDs up to that point and wasn't used to the speed. Pain is a great motivator.


----------



## Ken tao (Aug 1, 2010)

Just curious, how come you only owned him "Ebbo" for a year before moving him onto police work? Were you looking for other qualities in a working dog or was the price just right? 

Thanks.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Ken tao said:


> Just curious, how come you only owned him "Ebbo" for a year before moving him onto police work? Were you looking for other qualities in a working dog or was the price just right?
> 
> Thanks.


 I rescued him from 7 months of solitary confinement in a garage in Miami. Someone tried to donate him to our PD but him having no socialization at all from puppyhood made him want to kill everything. Our Sgt in charge of the unit had no clue what to do with him so I took him home. It took about 3-4 months to get him to trust me and other people in his life. He was a very civil dog with a good pedigree so I knew I could do something with him.

When I finished his training I tried to keep him local so that I could keep tabs on him. Didn't work out so he went to New Mexico. He was to much to just be hanging around the house. He HAD to work. I had 2 other GSDs among other animals at the time and couldn't give him everything he needed. Just wish I could have got him back.


----------



## Ken tao (Aug 1, 2010)

Howard Knauf said:


> I rescued him from 7 months of solitary confinement in a garage in Miami. Someone tried to donate him to our PD but him having no socialization at all from puppyhood made him want to kill everything. Our Sgt in charge of the unit had no clue what to do with him so I took him home. It took about 3-4 months to get him to trust me and other people in his life. He was a very civil dog with a good pedigree so I knew I could do something with him.
> 
> When I finished his training I tried to keep him local so that I could keep tabs on him. Didn't work out so he went to New Mexico. He was to much to just be hanging around the house. He HAD to work. I had 2 other GSDs among other animals at the time and couldn't give him everything he needed. Just wish I could have got him back.


Good to hear "Ebbo" was given a second chance at life. I commend you for taking him in and providing that for him. Unfortunate that you lost contact with him.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Ken tao said:


> Good to hear "Ebbo" was given a second chance at life. I commend you for taking him in and providing that for him. Unfortunate that you lost contact with him.


 I knew it wouldn't be easy but I'll take a little bit of heartache in lieu of him ending up at the shelter waiting for the hot shot. That's where he was headed had I not grabbed him up. I kept in touch with the buyer and learned he did a good job while he was working.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

he looked pretty damn solid


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

He was a joy to train but an absolute PITA to live with. He was my first Mal...I got lucky getting a good one first time out.


----------



## Richard Warren (Sep 28, 2008)

Ken tao said:


> So, Carl is here in the States. Thanks, for the info. I noticed there are still pictures of Carl on Nierlender's malinois site and that Carl is an offspring of the famous A'tim, but other than that not much info on the dog himself. Are there other dog's off A'tim here in the states?
> 
> Thanks.


I have a Nierlenders female who I really like:

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/112797/Nierlenders-Hera

She seems to keep getting better as she gets older.


----------



## Richard Warren (Sep 28, 2008)

Really nice dog! 

Ebbo that is...


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Richard Warren said:


> Really nice dog!
> 
> Ebbo that is...


 Thanks. He was a pisser for sure. He went on to do what he was bred to do...work. I just wish I could have been the handler.

I was told by the purchaser (and K9 instructor of the team) that his first apprehension in a building was on two burglars. Ebbo engaged the first bad guy who had wrapped his arm with clothing. He then choked the dog out while he was on the bite and, while doing so, the officers put the smack down on the thug. Ebbo regained conciousness and then found the second bad guy. When I heard this it didn't surprise me in the least knowing him like I did. I kinda miss the little cuss.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

sounds like a stud


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Dominic Rozzi has an A'Tim son, Duke...he's on here, and knows the lines, and I'm sure could give you some info.


----------



## Frank Hutto (Dec 12, 2007)

Catching a dog like that will keep you on your toes. He was already coming at a decent pace & then he kicked it into overdrive right before he jumped for the bite.


----------



## Dominic Rozzi (Aug 2, 2009)

Frank Hutto said:


> Catching a dog like that will keep you on your toes. He was already coming at a decent pace & then he kicked it into overdrive right before he jumped for the bite.


----------



## Ken tao (Aug 1, 2010)

Tim Connell said:


> Dominic Rozzi has an A'Tim son, Duke...he's on here, and knows the lines, and I'm sure could give you some info.


Hi Dominic,

Nice to hear you have an A'tim son. Could you please share some of your thoughts on your dog and other dogs from the same pedigree. What has made this line so popular, breed qualities, why did you choose this line? etc... It's no question as to how good these dogs are, seeing how many times A'tim has been bred. But it's always nice to hear first hand experience from people, other than the breeders themselves. 

Thanks.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Who is this Ken Tao guy?


----------



## Dominic Rozzi (Aug 2, 2009)

Ken tao said:


> Hi Dominic,
> 
> Nice to hear you have an A'tim son. Could you please share some of your thoughts on your dog and other dogs from the same pedigree. What has made this line so popular, breed qualities, why did you choose this line? etc... It's no question as to how good these dogs are, seeing how many times A'tim has been bred. But it's always nice to hear first hand experience from people, other than the breeders themselves.
> 
> Thanks.


hi i like my a'tim son he's a very calm confident dog---and he has a serious sde also he's a tough dog to handle and can be tough on the deecoys,,,,i think that the pedigree is popular because the dogs are very willing to engage, have an edge and like one of the guys said earlier need to work---and there was question that a'tim was a special dog---are a few things that draw people to the lines----as for pups produced here they sell themselves they are always ready to engage. my dog produces well with the deux pottois and lowenfels lines --along with another female that has a tight perle de tourbiere pedigree--if you go to my website and go to stud dogs---then scrol down to duke he is at the bottom of the page ---andn you can see what i mean about him being a load--then go to the litters page and look at the duke pups. hope this helps you out a bit----there are a couple of breedings planned for him this year


----------



## Ken tao (Aug 1, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> Who is this Ken Tao guy?


Nobody, just a newby curious about these great dogs. Not trying to rub anyone the wrong way.


----------



## Ken tao (Aug 1, 2010)

Dominic Rozzi said:


> hi i like my a'tim son he's a very calm confident dog---and he has a serious sde also he's a tough dog to handle and can be tough on the deecoys,,,,i think that the pedigree is popular because the dogs are very willing to engage, have an edge and like one of the guys said earlier need to work---and there was question that a'tim was a special dog---are a few things that draw people to the lines----as for pups produced here they sell themselves they are always ready to engage. my dog produces well with the deux pottois and lowenfels lines --along with another female that has a tight perle de tourbiere pedigree--if you go to my website and go to stud dogs---then scrol down to duke he is at the bottom of the page ---andn you can see what i mean about him being a load--then go to the litters page and look at the duke pups. hope this helps you out a bit----there are a couple of breedings planned for him this year


Dominic,

Thanks for sharing, great info. Much appreciated.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Ken tao said:


> Nobody, just a newby curious about these great dogs. Not trying to rub anyone the wrong way.



You shoulda asked "who's this Joby guy?":razz::razz:


----------



## marc daems (Aug 30, 2009)

hello everybody
i think i am entitled to comment on "nierlenders carl" aka "grellig" as it was my dog , i trained and trialed him in belgian ring
grellig is a big dog, one of the hardest biting dogs i ever met 
he made the belgian suits crack and decoy's sweat
he was perfect in training but became also competition "smart" and wouldn't out anymore. that is the reason i sold him.
grellig is neutral to strangers and is a typical one man dog
super athletic : in a competition he cleared the pond in one jump : 8 meters !! must be more than 26 feet
i bred him several times and was able to buy back one of his sons : nierlenders evgeny, who succeeded his father as a studdog. you can find out about him through my website nierlenders ringsport malinois
several of grellig sons made it in topsport IPO in europe and are used as studdog. 
so yes, a hell of a dog and a great producer !
save training
greetings from belgium
marc


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I wish I knew you back then marc, I would have grabbed him without a second thought.............


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Ken tao said:


> Dominic,
> 
> Thanks for sharing, great info. Much appreciated.


I have an A'Tim grandson pup who is presently 8 mos. old now. I'm really impressed by him and by what the line produces. My dogs work in sport and personal protection. Thus far he has shown potential to do both w/o a problem. On top of his character he is lovely to look at. Excellent working dog conformation. I'm no conformation expert, but I know what is required/optimal for quick, efficient movement and full contact work. Though he's still maturing, he is quite mature already. Good "forward" aggression, possessive, dominant (not too dominant just yet, but I think he will become even more dominant when his testicles really start to hang. thus far he is manageable), observant, good retriever, and can relax when no work is being done. I'm still getting accustomed to the relax when no work is being done part. I have a female mal who just now, at 5yrs old will kind of calm down if no work is being done. Anyway, the A'Tim line produces very good working prospects in my experience. Good luck w/ finding a good one.


----------



## Ken tao (Aug 1, 2010)

marc daems said:


> hello everybody
> i think i am entitled to comment on "nierlenders carl" aka "grellig" as it was my dog , i trained and trialed him in belgian ring
> grellig is a big dog, one of the hardest biting dogs i ever met
> he made the belgian suits crack and decoy's sweat
> ...


Marc,

Thanks for provding us some insight to your dog. I have seen some video of "Grellig" on YouTube with whom i assume was yourself, at the time those videos were taken. Grellig, is no doubt a phenomal dog and it's clear in his accomplishments while in your hands. A great trainer can make a good dog look 
great, but a great dog coupled with a great trainer, will always produce great product. You're "evgeny" is a testament to that... 

Thanks.


----------

